# Are these structures plasticville?



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

On my new ho layout it came with one structures. About half are models that were assenbled and painted. The rest are preprinted plastic houses and a book store. I don't see them in the plasticville lineup but are there any alternatives? That look like better quality prefab structures. 

I kind of like them. I might get more. What other options would look good mixed in with these? The good thing is, if they are plasticville, they sell very cheaply on eBay.


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

Can only post one photo per thread. Here is the used bookstore.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

probably Walthers or Model Power


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

go to "go advanced" and up load as much as you want


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When you want to post more than one pic in a thread,
fill in the Title, then click on the PAPER CLIP in the
header above the icons. You will get a small screen
with several BROWSE lines. You can click on each
one and it will take you to YOUR computer pic folder.
Select a pic for each BROWSE, then when you
have all you want, click on UPLOAD. When
is displays your pic files, X out of that screen.
Then again click on the paper clip. Close
by clicking on the bottom line of the small screen that
comes up. That will place your pic computer files in
the screen. You can then using your scroll and type
captions for each photo as well as any other info.

Don


----------



## Area57 (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought got they looked better than plasticville. Do you guys like walthers or model power? or what structures are popular these days?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*structures*

I'm O gauge, but i have lionel, AF, model power, ameri-towne, steam era structures, korber, scratch built and kit bashed to name just a few.
oh, even a plasticville church in the background


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't speak for popularity (and who cares, anyway), but the Walthers models are very nice. I have used a bunch of them. Model Power is acceptable, but lower quality. Some of them are obviously undersized (about 1/95 scale), even though they're sold as HO.

For good quality plastic models, I stick with Walthers, DPM, Heljan, and Kibri. I also like many of the laser-cut wood structures that are available (although they are more expensive).


----------

